# 40 Quarters of Social Security



## Alltimegreat1 (Feb 25, 2015)

I've accumulated around 30 quarters of US social security in my lifetime, but since I now live in Europe I've stopped gaining any more.

I'd like to know whether I need to get to 40 quarters before I retire in order to receive social security payments.

Also, would receiving a pension paid by a foreign government eliminate or reduce my entitlement to social security?

I know the rules could change in the future. I'm just wondering what they are currently.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you have accumulated time in a European pension system, that time (but not your earnings from that time) will count toward the 40 quarters requirement for US Social Security when you go to claim your retirement benefits from the system.

Chances are, you will still be subject to the WEP (Windfall Elimination Provision) though I'm not sure of the specifics of a couple of exemptions to that. Generally speaking, if you draw a "foreign" (to the US) government pension, your US SS pension will be reduced - but it cannot be reduced by more than one-half the amount of the foreign pension you are drawing.

At some point, your European pension provider should contact you to verify your service dates. Be sure to indicate the dates that you worked in the US and were paying into US SS. The US time usually counts toward figuring your European pension and then the US will add in your qualifying time from the other country to get you to your full 40 quarters.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

You will need to read the text of the totalisation agreement with the country you are in for the exact the US contribution requirements. Those minima are there to ensure that you have contributed something into the US scheme. At 30 quarters, so long as there is a totalisation agreement in place, then you should be right. The Australian agreement, as an example requires only 6 quarters.


----------

